# Painting



## Harold1071 (Apr 20, 2020)

So what is the preferred method or better, painting by brush or spraying?


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 20, 2020)

For me, airbrush, hands down.


----------



## Harold1071 (Apr 20, 2020)

Is there a specific kind or does that make a difference?


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 20, 2020)

You kinda get what you pay for. High end are Harder Steenbeck and Iwata. You can also get cheap Chinese knock-off's at a fraction of the cost but they last a fraction of the time. Badger makes some decent starter brushes but I find that once you get the hang of it, you'll want to upgrade quickly. You need to think about what you are prepared to spend and go from there.

It also depends on the type of work that you will be doing. If you will be doing 1/72 scale German fighters with wave camo or mottles, you'll need a good brush with a fine nozzle 0.2 or 0.3mm max. If you're going to do monotone colours or masked camouflage patterns then your Badger will serve you well for many years. Lots to think about.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm only just into airbrushes for the last three years but man oh man do I wish I had started sooner. Airbrush all the way save for cockpit innards and then its the brush. I use Testor's Aztec A470. Easy to use and easy to clean. Six tips for different jobs. Replacement tips are about $20ish. I've gone through three Tan tips but one was because of stupidity.


----------



## Harold1071 (Apr 21, 2020)

Great advice. I was putting on some primer on two of my 1/144 G4M1s and it was tedious. My wife supports my hobbies (meaning she always gets me things like this) so I think I will look into the one you recommended. I have about 15 or so kits on the way. I will look for one right now.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Apr 23, 2020)

I have a question first: Does she have a sister? You have truly married a saint! Monetary support (?) and 15 models on the way? Wow! 

Painting: I too have done the switch, and thanks to the many suggestions and encouragements from the list members, it was a very wise switch. My model builds are now more 'presentable' and rewarding. Still learning though. Perhaps in 10 or 15 years I will be up to the skill levels of some here.

I do the brush painting for areas that would be senseless to dirty up the air-brush; landing gear, chrome highlights, cockpit details and such. But that makes sense. I went the less expensive route, still enjoyable, but I am on the quest to upgrade.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 23, 2020)

Ralph, there was/is a modeller here who was an awesome airbrusher who airbrushed almost everything. Once he airbrushed what the arrow is pointing to




​I'm still trying to figure out how much paint to mix so I don't waste much

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Apr 23, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Ralph, there was/is a modeller here who was an awesome airbrusher who airbrushed almost everything. Once he airbrushed what the arrow is pointing to
> 
> View attachment 578572
> ​I'm still trying to figure out how much paint to mix so I don't waste much



Thus my comment "in 10 or 15 years". Although I do enjoy some level of detail, ummm, this may be a bit much. However, I'm sure he enjoyed doing it! Isn't that what it's all about?

My only problems, so far, with 'the right amount' is when I have to do a blend of colors to achieve the color I need. Hate it when I'm soooo close, but not enough. Not to say having to duplicate the mix amounts!!


----------



## Harold1071 (Apr 24, 2020)

Ralph Haus said:


> I have a question first: Does she have a sister? You have truly married a saint! Monetary support (?) and 15 models on the way? Wow!
> 
> Painting: I too have done the switch, and thanks to the many suggestions and encouragements from the list members, it was a very wise switch. My model builds are now more 'presentable' and rewarding. Still learning though. Perhaps in 10 or 15 years I will be up to the skill levels of some here.
> 
> I do the brush painting for areas that would be senseless to dirty up the air-brush; landing gear, chrome highlights, cockpit details and such. But that makes sense. I went the less expensive route, still enjoyable, but I am on the quest to upgrade.


She does have a sister, who is quite beautiful. Sadly, she is a real kook. I wish I was kidding lol.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Harold1071 (Apr 24, 2020)

I told my wife I wanted to get one and after much thought, I told her I would get one after putting some money aside. Well, she surprised me and purchased me one the same evening. It's a PointZero dual action with three brushes with air compressor. I won't complain since I wasn't expecting to have one the same night. I will use with caution and use it on the two Mitsubishi G4M1's that are like at the bottom of my priority list of kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Harold1071 (Apr 24, 2020)

Ralph Haus said:


> I have a question first: Does she have a sister? You have truly married a saint! Monetary support (?) and 15 models on the way? Wow!
> 
> Painting: I too have done the switch, and thanks to the many suggestions and encouragements from the list members, it was a very wise switch. My model builds are now more 'presentable' and rewarding. Still learning though. Perhaps in 10 or 15 years I will be up to the skill levels of some here.
> 
> I do the brush painting for areas that would be senseless to dirty up the air-brush; landing gear, chrome highlights, cockpit details and such. But that makes sense. I went the less expensive route, still enjoyable, but I am on the quest to upgrade.


EBay sales paid for many of the kits. My wife purchased me two more this evening (she saw me looking at them and said "Do you want those?") Lol. She has always supported my hobbies or collecting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Harold1071 (Apr 24, 2020)

I do appreciate all of the advice. I don't know how I could have proceeded without it.


----------

